
AWX, Ansible Towers upstream project - syvanen
https://github.com/ansible/awx
======
roadst4r
Received the following this morning!

Hello,

Today we are proud to announce the AWX project, the leading-edge upstream
project from which the Red Hat Ansible Tower product will now be derived. We
are excited to invite you to join the new AWX community.

When we asked people to submit their ideas about how to improve Ansible Tower,
we received hundreds of inquiries from potential contributors. The depth and
detail of those inquiries was impressive and had a considerable impact in our
decision-making process.

AWX is a new open source project, but it's already got a strong team of
experienced developers, and those developers are eager to help you get up to
speed as a potential contributor. Please be sure to read the FAQ and
contributor guidelines closely, and don't hesitate to reach out to us on IRC
or the mailing list for more information.

Thanks again for your interest in making Ansible and AWX better.

\--The Ansible Community Team

------
raziel2p
Seems like it was made open source very very recently:
[https://github.com/ansible/awx/commit/9524a5c8605e7feb6ce9ad...](https://github.com/ansible/awx/commit/9524a5c8605e7feb6ce9adf8cae2877024db9a55)

~~~
ensignavenger
I think it was today, probably in conjunction with AnsibleFest.

~~~
senorsmile
Correct. They announced it yesterday at AnsibleFest San Fran.

